# .



## eal76 (Mar 16, 2016)

.


----------



## pixmedic (Mar 16, 2016)

the industry has been "dying" for decades, like every other industry that has to change with modernization. 
this was the same question asked when roll film was replaced with canister film and people started shooting weddings and portraits and other events with the cheaper 35mm "budget film and cameras" instead of the traditional medium format. the 35mm film format opened up photography to a much broader spectrum of people in the same way that modern, inexpensive digital cameras have. 
this is not a new phenomenon. 

I do think there is a two-fold issue that affects photographers directly. 
first, everyone has a camera in their pocket now. compact, smart phone, mirrorless....and everyone is taking pictures. of everything. everywhere. at all times.  everyone is a photographer now. 
which leads to problem #2. people dont know what "good" pictures are anymore. that's really a loaded statement though, as "good" is subjective. what is good enough for one person may not be for another. 

I dont really think the industry is dying, per se, it just requires the right amount of work, sales, and business sense. 
Im glad me and the wife stopped doing weddings. I was starting to hate photography, and having to explain to someone almost every week that I was not going to do portraits for them for $40, or TFP their wedding even though a dozen Craigslist/FB photographers would.

being a Paramedic is far easier than being a wedding photographer for 10 years was. Less stressful too.


----------



## snowbear (Mar 16, 2016)

I understand the same thing happened with smaller publishing companies in the '80s when desktop publishing came about.  The same thing will happen to book publishing: a time will come (sooner than later, I bet) when fewer physical books will be published in favor of e-books.


----------



## robbins.photo (Mar 16, 2016)

pixmedic said:


> I dont really think the industry is dying, per se, it just requires the right amount of work, sales, and business sense.



Poppycock!  The industry is in a Death Spiral.  Death Spiral I say!  I know because I read it on the internet.  Lol



> Im glad me and the wife stopped doing weddings. I was starting to hate photography, and having to explain to someone almost every week that I was not going to do portraits for them for $40, or TFP their wedding even though a dozen Craigslist/FB photographers would..



Not at all my cup of tea either.  I think there will always be those who recognize the benefits of hiring a professional, and those that will wind up with a lot of bad snapshots and regret it for years to come.  I doubt there's much that can be done to change that, other than specifically designing a least a portion of your marketing towards education some of the later and convincing them to become some of the former.


----------



## ronlane (Mar 16, 2016)

Wow, that just helps adds to my list of why I don't shoot weddings. Bridzilla, Mother of Bridzilla, Don't want to be THAT guy.

In realization, I've decided that for a senior session or just family portraits that it's work. Don't compound that with pressure of having to correctly capture THE moment at an event of a lifetime for a couple. (Yeah I know with todays divorce rate this is over dramatic but they all think it will last for them.)


----------



## robbins.photo (Mar 16, 2016)

ronlane said:


> In realization, I've decided that for a senior session or just family portraits that it's work. Don't compound that with pressure of having to correctly capture THE moment at an event of a lifetime for a couple. (Yeah I know with todays divorce rate this is over dramatic but they all think it will last for them.)



Wow.. see, now that's a marketing campaign.  "Remember, marriage is the event of a lifetime, assuming your average lifespan is the next 5-10 years.  So don't trust those precious memories to your dipstick cousin who you wouldn't even trust to ride in a car with, or some guy on craigslist  that will shoot your wedding for $99.95.  Ten years from now, when your staring down the barrel of an ugly divorce, you'll want to be burning quality wedding photos."


----------



## ronlane (Mar 16, 2016)

robbins.photo said:


> ronlane said:
> 
> 
> > In realization, I've decided that for a senior session or just family portraits that it's work. Don't compound that with pressure of having to correctly capture THE moment at an event of a lifetime for a couple. (Yeah I know with todays divorce rate this is over dramatic but they all think it will last for them.)
> ...



Dang it, you caught on to my scheme to make tens of dollars. But you forgot about the discount for shooting the ugly divorce proceedings. (half price under 5 years, 75% if it's between 5-7 years and 10% discount from 8-10 years)


----------



## cherylynne1 (Mar 16, 2016)

The best part of my divorce was throwing out the hideous wedding photos that a "photographer friend of the family" took. Finally, I didn't have to look at them every day... I didn't know anything about photography back then, but I knew that they were the worst pictures that had ever been taken of me.


----------



## Designer (Mar 16, 2016)

eal76 said:


> So, is our industry dying?  What are your thoughts, experiences, and stories?


Not dying, exactly but changing a bit.  Not everyone will budget for a professional photographer, not realizing the difference between an experienced, competent professional and a "friend with a camera".

I do think you missed some sales by not "selling" properly.  I think you need to become familiar with some fairly common sales techniques that will mean the difference between "just looking" and "signers".  

Perhaps if you had told the young woman that "if you want photos that look like this one, you need to hire us." 

There are proven ways to close the deal with curious shoppers.  

I once worked for a man who couldn't design his way out of a paper bag, but he always had new clients (never repeat clients) because he knew how to promote himself. 

The time spent learning sales techniques pays off.


----------



## robbins.photo (Mar 16, 2016)

eal76 said:


> Dang it, you caught on to my scheme to make tens of dollars. But you forgot about the discount for shooting the ugly divorce proceedings. (half price under 5 years, 75% if it's between 5-7 years and 10% discount from 8-10 years)



My grandad always said, best way to get rich quick?  Come up with a scheme that sounds like it might work to get rich quick and then sell it to a bunch of idiots who think it's actually possible to get rich quick.  

Though this whole "Divorce Photographer" notion does have some merit.  Not a well served niche after all.. lol


----------



## bribrius (Mar 16, 2016)

for the average person yes, for the upper scale clientele no.  ??


----------



## xenskhe (Mar 16, 2016)

Friends can 'do wedding pics' now because w/photography has departed from the understood framework of what it depicted and how it was done. The snap modus has taken over. It's unsurprising this kind of things is now regarded as shootable with an iphone.


----------



## 407370 (Mar 17, 2016)

I am not a pro photographer but I am quite well known for my photography within my social circle. I have been asked 4 times to capture someones wedding or special event simply because the pro was _"stupidly expensive"_ .  I refused all requests as I am not good enough.
The quality of the photos is not the issue but perception of photography in general has changed dramatically over even the last 5 years. Through social media people are exposed to set after set of what they perceive as good photography compared to what they themselves can get from a phone. These days the jump in quality from amateur with some skill to a pro is not so much of a jump but a skip and most people I know are oblivious to the nuances that define the difference.
One couple I know very well got a pro photographer to do their wedding and a more miserable man I have never met. He was at the point of myself and a few other guests having a word with him to stop being so rude to everyone. Anyway the pics came back and I have to say some were quite stunning but the 2 most expensive prints looked like they were tone mapped by a child. Of course I have never mentioned this as they are happy with the end result but between his attitude and the processing on those 2 pics I would never recommend him.


----------



## Designer (Mar 17, 2016)

eal76 said:


> Hi! Can you please share a way that I could say that without accidentally insulting her friend's skills? I think you have an excellent point, but I wouldn't feel comfortable saying you "need" to hire us. Maybe something like "If you want your photos to look like this, you may want to consider hiring us and letting your friend enjoy the wedding as a guest." Generally these people also mention that this friend has "given the photography as a gift" which thickens the plot.


Just like that will be fine, IMO.


----------



## ronlane (Mar 17, 2016)

I'm not sure how to say it but turning a question into an opportunity to educate people would be something that might work. For instance, you could ask how many weddings this other person has shot. Then you are in a position to explain how experience is key to this type of photography. (being at the right place and the right time with the right equipment).

I don't do weddings but when I have been asked, I have always offered up to the person that they need to spend the money on a good photographer. I have either given them referrals of people I know or offered to help them review images of a photographer they are considering hiring.

Honestly, you are going to probably insult as many or more no matter how you approach the subject of why they should hire you, but those people weren't going to hire you no matter.


----------



## runnah (Mar 17, 2016)

407370 said:


> I am not a pro photographer but I am quite well known for my photography within my social circle. I have been asked 4 times to capture someones wedding or special event simply because the pro was _"stupidly expensive"_ .  I refused all requests as I am not good enough.
> The quality of the photos is not the issue but perception of photography in general has changed dramatically over even the last 5 years. Through social media people are exposed to set after set of what they perceive as good photography compared to what they themselves can get from a phone. These days the jump in quality from amateur with some skill to a pro is not so much of a jump but a skip and most people I know are oblivious to the nuances that define the difference.
> One couple I know very well got a pro photographer to do their wedding and a more miserable man I have never met. He was at the point of myself and a few other guests having a word with him to stop being so rude to everyone. Anyway the pics came back and I have to say some were quite stunning but the 2 most expensive prints looked like they were tone mapped by a child. Of course I have never mentioned this as they are happy with the end result but between his attitude and the processing on those 2 pics I would never recommend him.



I have a similar philosophy but I will make exceptions for boudoir sessions.


----------



## runnah (Mar 17, 2016)

ronlane said:


> I'm not sure how to say it but turning a question into an opportunity to educate people would be something that might work. For instance, you could ask how many weddings this other person has shot. Then you are in a position to explain how experience is key to this type of photography. (being at the right place and the right time with the right equipment).



God that sounds like a lot of effort. Can't I just call her the c-word under my breath and move on?


----------



## ronlane (Mar 17, 2016)

runnah said:


> ronlane said:
> 
> 
> > I'm not sure how to say it but turning a question into an opportunity to educate people would be something that might work. For instance, you could ask how many weddings this other person has shot. Then you are in a position to explain how experience is key to this type of photography. (being at the right place and the right time with the right equipment).
> ...



Do what you feel works for you.


----------



## runnah (Mar 17, 2016)

ronlane said:


> runnah said:
> 
> 
> > ronlane said:
> ...



OK great!

wise ass sunofabitch


----------



## jcdeboever (Mar 17, 2016)

Generally speaking, people just do not want to pay for a professional photographer is what I was told by an expert photographer. Or they can not afford one. The expert said it was an opportunity that opened his eyes to the services he provided... I helped the expert with a wedding last fall. He had the cost dialed down to pressing the shutter, I mean detailed cost analysis. He could tailor most situations to satisfy the potential customer's budget. He had more work than he could handle because he could serve most budgets without compromising quality. I was impressed that he figured out a way to adjust to the market.


----------



## SquarePeg (Mar 17, 2016)

I had a good friend get married this past November.  They are in their 40's and very financially solid.  They spent a small fortune on the venue, flowers, entertainment and food.  Everything was absolutely gorgeous down to the smallest detail and it was a wonderful wedding.  I was shocked when I realized that they had a friend taking their photos!  And not a "photographer friend" either, just a friend/wedding guest who used a Canon Rebel with on camera flash.  From what my friend said when I asked him, they decided that they didn't want to "waste" the money on a pro and this guy "has a good camera" and likes to take pictures.  I saw the pics recently (the friend created a slide show for them) - they were just awful - washed out, wonky white balance, lots of pics with people lined up like soldiers and half of them looking the other way.  When I think about what a pro could have done with the beautiful venue and very photogenic couple...  Such a shame to cheap out on the one thing that lasts after the big day is over!  Amazingly, they were very happy with the photos.  No clue what they missed out on.  

I had my camera with me and had my 50mm on it.  People photography is not my thing and I am by no means anything other than a beginner but I did get a couple of nice shots during the ceremony (from my seat) and I took a bunch of candids during the reception and after party that were pretty good.  At one point I asked the photographer's wife, who I know, to take a picture of our group using my camera.  She passed it off to her husband since he "is the photographer in the family" and he then spent 5 minutes trying to figure out how to zoom out with the 50mm prime.


----------



## JacaRanda (Mar 17, 2016)

SquarePeg said:


> Amazingly, they were very happy with the photos


  This is all that matters - to me.  Hopefully, they will never learn what's considered better photos or good photography.  Hopefully, their lives will be so filled with other things that they won't have time to even consider what their wedding photos look like. 
I'm glad our wedding photographer captured everyone important that attended and that the photos were in focus (as far as any normal person can tell).  The rest was gravy.


----------



## SquarePeg (Mar 17, 2016)

JacaRanda said:


> SquarePeg said:
> 
> 
> > Amazingly, they were very happy with the photos
> ...



I certainly would never enlighten them!


----------



## robbins.photo (Mar 17, 2016)

JacaRanda said:


> SquarePeg said:
> 
> 
> > Amazingly, they were very happy with the photos
> ...



My ex wife actually got pretty upset that I hired a professional photographer to take my youngest daughters senior pictures.  She had been telling my daughter for months just to have me take them, which kind of put my daughter in a bad spot because she didn't want to hurt my feelings.  When my daughter finally talked to me about it, I told her that for something like that she really wanted to have professional portraits done, and asked if she'd looked into hiring a pro.  Turns out she already had one in mind, we looked over the pro's portfolio, and I paid to have the pictures taken.

I caught a lot of flak from the ex over it, but I just told her that this was a big deal to our daughter and it's something that really needed to be done right.  She calmed down once I mentioned that I told our youngest that she'd paid for half, even though all the money came out of my pocket.  Suddenly that made everything ok.. lol...


----------



## JacaRanda (Mar 17, 2016)

robbins.photo said:


> JacaRanda said:
> 
> 
> > SquarePeg said:
> ...



Yup.  The whole thing just means something different for most of us.  I can't remember the last time we pulled the pictures out of a box and went down memory lane.  Wifey recently shared a few off the hard drive with some new co-workers.  I guess that's cool to be able to do.

Maybe I will start a new thread where those brave enough can share some of our special day photos; including how much we paid for the photographer.  ((((Is it legal to post our wedding photos - do I have to get permission from the photographer?))))  Will have to dig out the contract - I guess.


----------



## robbins.photo (Mar 17, 2016)

JacaRanda said:


> Yup.  The whole thing just means something different for most of us.  I can't remember the last time we pulled the pictures out of a box and went down memory lane.  Wifey recently shared a few off the hard drive with some new co-workers.  I guess that's cool to be able to do.



I have to admit the conversation with my daughter was pretty funny.  She starts off by telling me that mom suggested I take the pictures, and I responded with, oh honey, no.  You don't want to have to tell your friends that your dippy dad took your senior photos.  She didn't say anything of course but I could just see the weight lifted from her shoulders.


----------



## Derrel (Mar 17, 2016)

Like many businesses, wedding photography has changed over the decades. Wedding photography a long,long time ago meant hiring a photographer to come to the church with a large plate camera, and to take a handful of photos as a record of the day and the newly married couple. At the height of the film era, the storybook type wedding was in vogue. In the 1990's wedding videos as "a thing" took off, with the newly emerging and fairly affordable and very good 3-CCD camcorder models that lowered the cost of decent video gear to under $3,500 for a  camera and tripod and microphone kit. Now we're in a different era, one in which "photos" are no longer thought of as printed pictures in albums, but more of sharable digital files, photos to be uploaded to one's Facebook page, one's personal Flickr page, uploaded to a web page so people can be given a URL, a link to digital pictures, and so on.

The "old paradigm" was to get the job, then to sell larger prints and canvasses at high markups, and to deliver at least two very expensive wedding albums; in most cases, the majority of the market has moved on from that because that is simply NOT the way people are viewing photos or using photos or thinking about photos. Photos today are much more about immediately-accessible digital images...smallish to medium-sized .JPG files that look good on-screen.

A fairly substantial part of today's wedding photography with younger brides is the smartphone captures, the real, genuine, candid moments, the videos, shot by the bride and groom's friends and family members. Today's newer smart phones can take excellent quality candid stills and video, and the devices have the ability to easily, and for "free", make perfect digital duplicates that can be shared with the B&G and their family and friends. A group of six to ten young women with their own smartphones can easily generate hundreds of good wedding images, acting as a sort of blanket coverage photography team. These photos are almost never the ones the "pro" will get.

It's no longer about *the quality of the camera* that shoots the photos--*it's about the quality of the moments* captured. A one- or two-person professional photography team will miss 95% of the actual moments, the exchanges of genuine emotion, compared to a 10- to 150-person team with their smartphones. Again, it's no longer the 30 x 40 inch canvas that is the hook, the closer, the big sell. Photos are not the same thing they used to be even 10 years ago. Is wedding photography dying? No. But it is changing, and it has changed from what it was in 1910, and 1950, and 1980, and in the year 2000. The last time somebody asked me if she could show me some wedding photos, she pulled out an iPhone 6s.

In multiple ways, an iPhone or an Android phone is a much,much,much better wedding memory-grabber than a Hasselblad 500 C/M and a 50/80/150 lens trio ever was. The smartphone shoots video, has no 12-frame limit, has hyperfocal DOF, is silent, not loud, and is very high-capacity, and can shoot,shoot,shoot,shoot. Having 10 to 40 of those things at a wedding means that thousands of stills are available to the B&G.


----------



## astroNikon (Mar 17, 2016)

jcdeboever said:


> Generally speaking, people just do not want to pay for a professional photographer is what I was told by an expert photographer. Or they can not afford one. The expert said it was an opportunity that opened his eyes to the services he provided... I helped the expert with a wedding last fall. He had the cost dialed down to pressing the shutter, I mean detailed cost analysis. He could tailor most situations to satisfy the potential customer's budget. He had more work than he could handle because he could serve most budgets without compromising quality. I was impressed that he figured out a way to adjust to the market.


Essentially he removed all his time prewedding counseling on stuff and simply showed up and got the job done then did fast post processing.  Very doable with experienced wedding photographers I would think but probably not by your lower end who simply don't have the experience from top to bottom.

So he pushed out the lower end with similar pricing but way better quality.   A good way to keep the cash flowing.

Essentially stop doing all the "extra" work as listed on these pages and just take the shots and provide the digital images ==> Why I Can’t Shoot Your Wedding for Free {Part I of II}


----------



## gsgary (Mar 17, 2016)

I ditched the photography at my wedding last year and invited more of my friends but 3 of them are good photographers

Sent from my SM-G903F using Tapatalk


----------



## Vtec44 (Mar 17, 2016)

Photography in general has changed over the years.  DSLR's have lower the entry point, reduced the learning time, and raised the quality so much that you have to be MUCH MUCH better than someone with a nice camera to charge a lot for your services.  A lot of my clients are in the creative field with many photographer friends.  They still hire me because of the consistency of my work, the way I tell a wedding day, and me as a person.  For me, catching a few beautiful photos is easy but to tell a beautiful story of the day is a whole different level.


----------



## Vtec44 (Mar 17, 2016)

ArtInTexas said:


> I recently ordered from CanvasLuv.com and have ordered from a few others.  Definitely rate this one the highest quality and great price.  I haven't ordered form Black River, but will check them out.



For the purpose of full disclosure, what's your relationship with this company?


----------



## Vtec44 (Mar 17, 2016)

ArtInTexas said:


> I'm a writer.  The only relationship I have currently is buying theirs and a series of others for the purpose of writing an article on the best canvas print companies, websites, and process.  I"m currently doing a full review of theirs and others including reading sites that have used companies so I can get their opinions as well.  Based on this forum I've added Black River to the mix.  Let me know if there are others to research.



What other companies have you purchased from and compare to come to the conclusion that this company has the highest quality and great price?  Also, please define the criteria(s) of quality and what make those criteria(s) better than other companies.


----------



## Vtec44 (Mar 17, 2016)

Best of luck with the reviews.  I went through Canvasluv.com  site and here are my thoughts.

1.  The site is very new and lacking a lot of information.  It's catered to end consumers, not professionals.
2.  Based on the information the site, there is nothing special about the prints, ink, frame, etc. compare to other typical canvas printing sites.
3.  The pricing is 2.8x more pricier than well known professional print labs. Still about 15% more expensive even with 60% off.
4.  The business address is a UPS store.
5.  The business is relatively new based on various information.


----------



## SquarePeg (Mar 18, 2016)

Vtec44 said:


> ArtInTexas said:
> 
> 
> > I recently ordered from CanvasLuv.com and have ordered from a few others.  Definitely rate this one the highest quality and great price.  I haven't ordered form Black River, but will check them out.
> ...



Nailed it!


----------



## matt_m (Mar 18, 2016)

My brother is getting married in a couple months.   Photography is one of those places they felt was an acceptable place to cut the cost and have asked a friend to do it.   I was going to volunteer to bring my camera and get some candid shots if they want.   If not, no hard feelings.

Frankly I think a lot of people are more interested in documenting the moment (think social media) than having artwork to hang in their home.   Maybe people will regret this down the road, maybe not.   Half or more of them won't stay married anyway....


----------



## DarkShadow (Mar 18, 2016)

Back about 17 years ago I met a guy who got out as a professional film wedding photographer and went to work under the superintendent of public schools as his right hand man,far less stress and no competition with wannabes. The superintendent annual salary was $226,921.5th highest paid super and 15th highest paid In state.Looking at the way things are now with Economy and wannabes around every corner its got to be tuff to make any kinda of living from it.


----------



## Stradawhovious (Mar 21, 2016)

Derrel said:


> It's no longer about *the quality of the camera* that shoots the photos--*it's about the quality of the moments* captured. A one- or two-person professional photography team will miss 95% of the actual moments, the exchanges of genuine emotion, compared to a 10- to 150-person team with their smartphones. Again, it's no longer the 30 x 40 inch canvas that is the hook, the closer, the big sell. Photos are not the same thing they used to be even 10 years ago. Is wedding photography dying? No. But it is changing, and it has changed from what it was in 1910, and 1950, and 1980, and in the year 2000. The last time somebody asked me if she could show me some wedding photos, she pulled out an iPhone 6s.
> 
> In multiple ways, an iPhone or an Android phone is a much,much,much better wedding memory-grabber than a Hasselblad 500 C/M and a 50/80/150 lens trio ever was. The smartphone shoots video, has no 12-frame limit, has hyperfocal DOF, is silent, not loud, and is very high-capacity, and can shoot,shoot,shoot,shoot. Having 10 to 40 of those things at a wedding means that thousands of stills are available to the B&G.



There is a ton of truth to this.  Against my better judgement my wife opted to have a friend shoot our wedding since we were trying adhere to a strict budget.  We had a book made of our wedding pictures and exactly NONE of the photogs pictures made it into that book.  We used pics from P&S and cellphones instead.  Many of them were fantastic.

Not to say that a true pro photogs pics wouldn't have been much more technically superior, it's to say if it wasn't for P&S and cell phones we wouldn't have had nearly the bank to choose from.


----------



## Vtec44 (Mar 21, 2016)

Stradawhovious said:


> Not to say that a true pro photogs pics wouldn't have been much more technically superior, it's to say if it wasn't for P&S and cell phones we wouldn't have had nearly the bank to choose from.



IMHO, photos from experienced professionals should be both technically and emotionally superior.    This is why it doesn't bother me when people bring their DSLR's to weddings as long as it doesn't interfere with my doing my job, and that they don't mis-represent themselves after the wedding.


----------



## Stradawhovious (Mar 21, 2016)

Vtec44 said:


> ... as long as it doesn't interfere with my doing my job, and that they don't mis-represent themselves after the wedding.



There's the kicker.


----------



## SquarePeg (Mar 21, 2016)

Stradawhovious said:


> Derrel said:
> 
> 
> > It's no longer about *the quality of the camera* that shoots the photos--*it's about the quality of the moments* captured. A one- or two-person professional photography team will miss 95% of the actual moments, the exchanges of genuine emotion, compared to a 10- to 150-person team with their smartphones. Again, it's no longer the 30 x 40 inch canvas that is the hook, the closer, the big sell. Photos are not the same thing they used to be even 10 years ago. Is wedding photography dying? No. But it is changing, and it has changed from what it was in 1910, and 1950, and 1980, and in the year 2000. The last time somebody asked me if she could show me some wedding photos, she pulled out an iPhone 6s.
> ...



I can't figure out if the point you're trying to make is that you didn't like the photog's pics because they were shot by a friend and not a pro or are you saying that the p&s and cell phone pics were so good that you feel like you didn't need any photog to begin with?  Or both?


----------



## Stradawhovious (Mar 21, 2016)

SquarePeg said:


> I can't figure out if the point you're trying to make is that you didn't like the photog's pics because they were shot by a friend and not a pro or are you saying that the p&s and cell phone pics were so good that you feel like you didn't need any photog to begin with?  Or both?



 My expectations from a pro would be FAR higher than from the "friend", but we didn't hire a pro and got what we paid for.

The friend's pictures were largely VERY overexposed, and about 1 in 10 were salvageable.  I attribute it to lack of experience and nerves.  The cell phone and P&S pics were more or less well exposed and very nice.  

Knowing what I know now, if we had the budget I would still hire a PRO photog, and let the friend sit back and enjoy the party... and would probably be equally grateful for having the cell phones and P&S there.  In my mind, there are some shots where the knowledge and experience of a pro are absolutely paramount.  There are also a million shots that will only be captured by folks with their cellphones.

Why not have them all?


----------



## JacobPhoto (Mar 28, 2016)

Keep calm and keep on shooting.  The only thing that has changed is that now you need to be a pro not just in shooting, you need also to be a pro in post production.


----------



## bribrius (Mar 28, 2016)

I actually think we are in the photography age right now and in some ways it is great. My mother talking about her early childhood most people couldnt afford a photographer then it wasnt very popular and the few photographers around most could not afford. As she became a teen in the 50's it became more popular and started becoming a little more common but i expect the prices had dropped and cameras became more available. The fact we can take so many photos now is truly amazing we are in some ways extremely lucky and the cameras are relatively cheap in comparison i would suspect. The large market in pro photography wasnt very common to start with so if it did diminish it might just be its time has become less necessary.  Pro photography took off mostly in the late eighties mostly nineties didn't it? Then took another big growth with digital becoming the norm? I dont think it has always been this common to start with.


----------



## Vtec44 (Mar 28, 2016)

Stradawhovious said:


> Vtec44 said:
> 
> 
> > ... as long as it doesn't interfere with my doing my job, and that they don't mis-represent themselves after the wedding.
> ...



My contract does say that I have the rights to remove disruptive guests.  I'm a divo.


----------



## robbins.photo (Mar 28, 2016)

Vtec44 said:


> Stradawhovious said:
> 
> 
> > Vtec44 said:
> ...


Which leads to an interesting question, what style of carrying strap works best for your kung fu moves?

Sent from my N9518 using Tapatalk


----------



## Vtec44 (Mar 28, 2016)

Holdfast Money Maker 

I'm the guy in the middle, and my assistants.









robbins.photo said:


> Vtec44 said:
> 
> 
> > Stradawhovious said:
> ...


----------

